# estate shells



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

any body use those estate shells, they pattern great in my gun

I by them by the case know

3in 1.25 ounce #3 1400fps

They are really cheap to


----------



## james.hunter (Sep 5, 2007)

yeah they shoot good in my 870 but wont shoot worth a crap out of my benellie. :beer:


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Where are you finding them cheap??? I can't seem to find them around here anymore.


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

Glad to hear they work for somebody. I used them two years ago and will never use them again. I was shooting 3 inch #2's. the birds would fall but they would never die, I had to shoot one bird 6 more times on the water for it to stop swimming. When my dog brought it back it was still alive.

But if it works for you that's great! Just my 2 cents.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

swany25 said:


> I was shooting 3 inch #2's. the birds would fall but they would never die, I had to shoot one bird 6 more times on the water for it to stop swimming.


You might want to try patterning your gun.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Browndog, I think Scott's up in the Pacific Northwest. I don't shoot a huge volume of steel, but am absolutely sold on the Federal Premium line. I have yet to find a gun that won't throw decent patterns with them, pretty much across the board, shot size wise. At a case or so a year, for me at least, they're affordable. I am open to new things, however and might give the Estate's a try. I do use and enjoy their line of trap and clays shells.
Burl


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

I've shot Estate religously for the past three years and love em'

I buy them by the case at a local sporting goods store in my home town for $80 a case.

Bought seven cases this year for the regular season and use the leftovers for spring snows.

I don't have one bad thing to say about them


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

I buy them by the case too. They work great through my benelli and I can't belive the price. For ducks, they are all I shoot!

For geese, I step up to my 10 gauge with Federal High Density BB+. Kills 'em dead.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I by them for 80$ a case

and yes I live in washington :rock:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have not used them in a couple years. I have encounterd some ejection problems with them in both my red label and 870. The tend to stick a bit in my guns. I've also run into quite a few with irregular crimps which I suspect why they did not pattern well. They may have improved since that time.


----------

